# Rheostatics/Martin Tielli



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Martin Tielli has always blown me away, fantastic vocals and amazing guitarwork with the Rheostatics

anyone know what he's up to these days?

found this solo piece on youtube:

YouTube - Martin Tielli - "I'll Never Tear You Apart"

ps I was at he Massey Hall Rheostatics final show a couple years back, does anyone know if it got recorded/released?

thx!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, whaddya know? found a great site with lots of live stuff...including the final show

Rheostatics Live


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I absolutely love Tielli's playing. Talked to him once after a show and he was really nice and open to discussing all his gear and playing. Just a cool/kind guy. I would LOVE to jam a few Neil Young tunes with him (Where's that old Canadian show "Thrill of a Life Time" when you need it!).

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Rheos have some of the greatest guitar sounds ever recorded. And once in a while The Odds do too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

No idea about Tielli, but Don Kerr produced my buddy's new album and played drums for the CD release party a few weeks back. He's still smooth and steady behind the kit.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

bolero said:


> well, whaddya know? found a great site with lots of live stuff...including the final show
> 
> Rheostatics Live


Thanks! Downloading the FLAC version of the Massey show now....


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

The last thing I remember martin Tielli being a big part of was this hockey related project that included a bunch of Rheos alumni: 

The Five Hole Band - Tales of Hockey Erotica

I talk to Dave Clark and Tim Vesely from time to time (Tim's in a great new band called the Violet Archers and Dave does a lot of recording/playing all over the place).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool...I am going to walk into the nearest record shop & order their full catalog

"whale music" just came out on vinyl, too

the guy has such a haunting way of singing...but his voice would also be killer in a heavy metal band!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Also check out "From the Reel" on youtube. Wow . . . 

I agree with the one comment posted below the video: it makes me sad that a guy of this talent isn't selling out major venues. Maybe he should go on dancing with the stars 

TG


----------

